
Terrorist Group Counterintelligence (2008) - Tomte
https://repository.library.georgetown.edu/bitstream/handle/10822/553096/mobleyBlake.pdf?sequence=1
======
dmos62
Excerpts from abstract. I cleaned up the formatting some, but it still has
some problems left.

> The study examines how three core variables: a terrorist group's
> organizational structure, its access to controlled territory and its level
> of popular support, affect the terrorist group’s counterintelligence
> strengths and vulnerabilities. Thirty-three terrorist groups are examined in
> a large typol ogi cal framework while addi tiona l case studi esprovi de an
> in - depth focus on Al Qaeda, the Provi siona l Ir ish Republ ican Army
> (PIRA),Fatah, Black September, and the Egypt ian Islamic Group (Gemaa al -
> Islamiyya).

> The study shows that terrorist groups inevitably face predictable,
> thoughoften subtle, counterintelligence dilemmas that challenge their
> ability to func tion effectively. Cont rary to popu lar belief, the
> dissertation show s that hierarchical and tight ly organized terrorist
> organizationsare frequently superior to decentralized or ‘network’ terrorist
> organizations in their count erintelligence capabilitie s, and therefore are
> in many cases better suited for long - term survival. Additionally, the
> study shows that most terrorist group leaders crave publicity, which
> frequently undermines the terrorist group’s need to maintain secrecy and
> security.This research offers numerous pol icy prescriptionsfor more
> efficiently exploiting terrorist counterintelligence
> vulnerabilities.Incorporating these insights into current counterterrorism
> efforts promises to add inventive methods for monitoring and eliminating
> terrorist groups.

